# linux layer in 8.0



## Anonymous (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi!

In FreeBSD 8.0 is linux layer f10  default layer. I want to install Skype. Do I need to put in make.conf:

```
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f10
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f10
```

Thanks in advance.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 10, 2009)

Who do you want to override default with default? [Didn't found anything about LINUX in make.conf()]


----------



## atomicplayboy (Dec 11, 2009)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> In FreeBSD 8.0 is linux layer f10  default layer. I want to install Skype. Do I need to put in make.conf:
> 
> ...



f10 is the default in 8.0. You no longer need to add anything to your make.conf.


----------

